# Charities share ?25k handout from former Dudley mayor



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2013)

A PAIR of charities have shared a ?25,000 windfall from former Dudley mayor Melvyn Mottram.

Cllr Mottram, who was the borough's first citizen in the 2012/13 civic year, chose to support the Dudley Stroke Association and Diabetes UK, Stourbridge, Dudley and District support group during his time in office.

http://www.dudleynews.co.uk/news/10733672.Charities_share___25k_handout_from_former_Dudley_mayor/


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 13, 2013)

Good on Him !


----------

